# Average income for a FTB is €73k (70% are joint applicants)



## Brendan Burgess (3 Oct 2018)

Interesting.  source: [broken link removed]_,
_
Charlie Weston reports that it is €85k in Dublin and €67k outside Dublin. 

Although €85k is the average, it would be interesting to know what the range is. 

Brendan


----------

